# Walk in Wade Tomorrow Morning



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone planning on wading the East Bay mud tomorrow morning?


----------



## Texasspreared (Aug 6, 2015)

My friend and I are thinking about going tonight/ tomorrow am. Do not know where we are going yet but definately mud. Bad timing w/ this cold front but it's our only time slot for a while.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

How did y'all do this morning?


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well too much fresh water and no bait= no trout..Saw 3 other anglers with the same luck we had.


----------



## Texasspreared (Aug 6, 2015)

Didn't have any luck in West bay. Water was pretty clear and didn't see any signs of bait. I walked up on one small flounder, and that was the most action i got.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Where do/did you walk and wade at in East bay?


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

The shoreline to the Anahuac national wildlife refuge.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah that's a bit far for me to drive.


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

I waded the refuge last Wednesday afternoon. Caught one flounder on a fat boy. Not much bait around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

